# Redcon1 Supplements



## LuNaT1C (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello people...
Recently I become a tier operator of Redcon1 Supplements...
I have a coupon code for all you for -20% discount

All you have to do is go to http://uk.redcon1.com/?aff=4311 and use T20AKarapanos code at checkout screen.

For any questions about supplements or anything else you can send me pm! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 9, 2019)

I see. Good to go!


----------

